
Show HN: Usernameless/passwordless authentication demo using WebAuthn - StavrosK
https://www.pastery.net/mnrrjx/
======
StavrosK
I have long wanted to write a library so (my) Django sites could easily use
credentialless logins, and I finally figured out how, with lots of help from
lots of people and resources.

My friend @Stelabouras and I implemented this for Pastery, which is, as far as
I know, the first non-demo website using WebAuthn for passwordless logins. I
thought I'd show the flow off here, as I'm very excited by it and some of you
might be too.

The library is on PyPI: [https://pypi.org/project/django-
webauthin/](https://pypi.org/project/django-webauthin/)

